# Barbie Thomas



## [SIL] (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 12, 2013)

not sure what to say here...

Im mixed between thinking that this is a great encouraging story and thinking she looks like an ostrich.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 12, 2013)

is that tha Syrian miss jihad?


----------



## SheriV (Sep 12, 2013)

^^ cold but true 

Im guessing theres a terrible accident story behind this with the quad scar


----------



## SheriV (Sep 12, 2013)

oh my fucking dear god...I just read the accident story


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2013)

lost both her arms at age 2 when they were burnt to the bone when she touched live electrical wires


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 12, 2013)

SheriV said:


> oh my fucking dear god...I just read the accident story



so did I. I feel bad for her, but she seemingly has made the best of it.  seems to have the best spirit you can possibly have... still looks like a fucking ostrich.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 12, 2013)

indeed


the mother in me got sick reading the story though


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 12, 2013)

SheriV said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> the mother in me got sick reading the story though




she is probably mentally tougher then this whole place put together


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh, she's 'aarmless.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 12, 2013)

She could go all the way if she would just focus on her pec development a bit...  She's kinda hot for an ostrich.


----------



## s2h (Sep 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> so did I. I feel bad for her, but she seemingly has made the best of it.  seems to have the best spirit you can possibly have... still looks like a fucking ostrich.



I guess I'm gonna see ya in hell DJ...


----------



## s2h (Sep 12, 2013)

SheriV said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> the mother in me got sick reading the story though



The s2h in you gets sick reading it also...


----------



## s2h (Sep 12, 2013)

DJ would prob ask her for a hand job....sick bastard...


----------



## Intense (Sep 12, 2013)

I've always wanted to fuck a girl with no arms.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 12, 2013)

amazing determination


----------



## Z82 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow. .awesome..good for her!


----------



## SheriV (Sep 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> The s2h in you gets sick reading it also...




I thought that was our little secret?


----------



## BigWorm (Sep 12, 2013)

So no legs opens up all kinds of interesting positions and ideas, and by interesting I mean sick and twisted but I am having trouble coming up with something creative for no arms.

Respect her determination and drive and to answer the important question...yeah...I'd hit it.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 12, 2013)

Great job, I mean really... Let's give her a hand guys !


----------



## M-Way (Sep 13, 2013)

I had a friend who's gf was a perfect little blonde girl. Gorgeous. But she had no legs. She had laid down on railway tracks to get killed and had her legs sliced off. This was aged 17 and she was mid 20's when I met her. 

His next gf had one leg from a farming accident. True.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 13, 2013)

^^^ There's a term for that kind of attraction.


----------



## the_predator (Sep 13, 2013)

M-Way said:


> I had a friend who's gf was a perfect little blonde girl. Gorgeous. But she had no legs. She had laid down on railway tracks to get killed and had her legs sliced off. This was aged 17 and she was mid 20's when I met her.
> 
> His next gf had one leg from a farming accident. True.


^Ok, first off, why the fuck would one want to go by "suicide by train"? There are a lot more creative ideas out there. Secondly, HOW DO YOU FUCK THAT UP? It is you versus a train, how the hell did she not lose. "Well fuck, let me just lay off to the side here instead of laying dead on straight so it splits my body or having my neck on the tracks so it cuts off my head" Anyway I'm sure she is a great person to be around....unless you have to go to a train station.


----------



## independent (Sep 13, 2013)

If she lost her left leg also would she be alright?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> If she lost her left leg also would she be alright?



Ilene


----------



## SheriV (Sep 13, 2013)

wrong


----------



## M-Way (Sep 13, 2013)

the_predator said:


> ^Ok, first off, why the fuck would one want to go by "suicide by train"? There are a lot more creative ideas out there. Secondly, HOW DO YOU FUCK THAT UP? It is you versus a train, how the hell did she not lose. "Well fuck, let me just lay off to the side here instead of laying dead on straight so it splits my body or having my neck on the tracks so it cuts off my head" Anyway I'm sure she is a great person to be around....unless you have to go to a train station.


  I don't remember the details. Just that it was a suicide attempt and she lost her legs to a train. Fuck knows. She was pretty normal but one time when we were left alone at a table while bf went off she doodled like crazy on a napkin. That was probably more to do with not liking me much than anything.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 13, 2013)

M-Way said:


> I don't remember the details. Just that it was a suicide attempt and she lost her legs to a train. Fuck knows. She was pretty normal but one time when we were left alone at a table while bf went off she doodled like crazy on a napkin. That was probably more to do with not liking me much than anything.



why would she not like you? you seem like a charming fella.


----------



## M-Way (Sep 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> why would she not like you? you seem like a charming fella.


   We never clicked, due in no small part to her being way out of my league.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 13, 2013)

she has no legs..how is she out of your league?


----------



## Ronnie81 (Sep 13, 2013)

God poor woman that is a sad story but at least she didn't give up and over coming her obstacles that would be horrible to  not have arms though


----------



## charley (Sep 13, 2013)

M-Way said:


> I had a friend who's gf was a perfect little blonde girl. Gorgeous. But she had no legs. She had laid down on railway tracks to get killed and had her legs sliced off. This was aged 17 and she was mid 20's when I met her.



.....She should stay out of a 'Court of Law' because she won't have a leg to stand on.....


----------



## M-Way (Sep 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> she has no legs..how is she out of your league?


  The young age and traumatically missing legs along with her angelic beauty meant I wouldn't get a reduction for damaged stock. It seemed to increase rather than lessen.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 13, 2013)

then azza is out of my league too..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> then azza is out of my league too..



failing kidneys= damaged stock.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 13, 2013)

I wonder how she wipes her ass?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 13, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I wonder how she wipes her ass?



or flicks her bean... 

I suddenly feel really bad for her.


----------



## malk (Sep 13, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I wonder how she wipes her ass?



 licks it like a dog? or uses her toe with sum tissue wrapped round it.


----------



## M-Way (Sep 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> then azza is out of my league too..


  AZZA's traumatically missing brain?


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 13, 2013)

M-Way said:


> We never clicked, due in no small part to her being way out of my league.



It's not like she could outrun you.


----------



## M-Way (Sep 13, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> It's not like she could outrun you.


  True, but I wonder what the sex was like? Fucking odd.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 13, 2013)

speaking about azza..where's that nurses nightmare?strangely griffith dissapeared too..


----------



## SheriV (Sep 13, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I wonder how she wipes her ass?




Bidet, do you live in civilization!!!




Jimmy...in that dream house you promised me, you know...the one with carrot cake and a maid..
yeah, I'm gonna need a bidet


----------



## SheriV (Sep 13, 2013)

M-Way said:


> True, but I wonder what the sex was like? Fucking odd.




yeah...I mean if there's no instances of legs wrapping around bodies .....much less sexy


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> speaking about azza..where's that nurses nightmare?strangely griffith dissapeared too..



Griffys wife was preggers. Maybe theres a mini future tranny lover/azza hater being groomed as we speak.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> speaking about azza..where's that nurses nightmare?strangely griffith dissapeared too..


IP match


----------



## M-Way (Sep 14, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah...I mean if there's no instances of legs wrapping around bodies .....much less sexy



No doggy


----------



## GUNRACK (Sep 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> she has no legs..how is she out of your league?


Agreed. Are you missing ALL your limbs or something?


----------



## M-Way (Sep 14, 2013)

GUNRACK said:


> Agreed. Are you missing ALL your limbs or something?



Guess facial beauty is king for me.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Bidet, do you live in civilization!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But with a bidet wouldn't she need a stump at least to hit a lever?


----------

